# Now YOU can be like an SAS dude!



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2016)

In America, we have _The Selection_. In the UK, it's _SAS Who Dares Wins_. This is for me. I can do a great British accent, my Ancestry DNA says I'm 80% Great Britain/Ireland and my body is part titanium. _'Merica...I mean, Smashing, Basil_


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 8, 2016)

I think that's also been on youtube.  That or something like it.  Youtube also has a series following a class in Royal Marine Commando school.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2016)

We need a Shadowspear selection show.

Typing. Drinking. Thinking hard with no results. Find the meme. Find it. No, that's no good. Drinking. Typing. Deleting. Bashing head against wall. And liking it. And doing it again. Wondering about matter and its random distribution in the fluctuations of the cosmos. Pissing. Typing. Pissing in dual streams. Musing about what Frank S. must do when he's not here. Doing some uninteresting work not connected with Shadowspear but not doing it well for fear of wasting creativity that can be used to better purpose posting about blue waffles, The Shocker, bukkakes of Hate...Consequentiality and romantic unrest...if Boon's secret identity is actually John Wick...

And in the end, after the losers and the Godless have been excised and set adrift in the amorphous sea of empty bandwidth, the Champions come forth...Against all odds they have completed the course, they have met the challenges, they have earned the coveted:


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> We need a Shadowspear selection show.



- Have you wondered if the Stuka's for you?
- Has anyone corrected your grammar?
- At least one post you regret?
- Speed, surprise, and violence of action on Google to win an argument?
- Youtube videos?
- Ignoring the staff?
- Participated in a controversial thread?
- Ignored someone or placed on someone's ignore list?

Now you're talking "fully qualified membership."


----------



## Ares (Dec 8, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> We need a Shadowspear selection show.
> View attachment 17417



"Have you ever...used the Search Bar?"


----------



## Muppet (Dec 9, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> We need a Shadowspear selection show.
> 
> Typing. Drinking. Thinking hard with no results. Find the meme. Find it. No, that's no good. Drinking. Typing. Deleting. Bashing head against wall. And liking it. And doing it again. Wondering about matter and its random distribution in the fluctuations of the cosmos. Pissing. Typing. Pissing in dual streams. Musing about what Frank S. must do when he's not here. Doing some uninteresting work not connected with Shadowspear but not doing it well for fear of wasting creativity that can be used to better purpose posting about blue waffles, The Shocker, bukkakes of Hate...Consequentiality and romantic unrest...if Boon's secret identity is actually John Wick...
> 
> ...




You complete me....






M.


----------

